# mucus plug ????



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

hi i was wondering if anyone knew what this could be i walked into the living room there and on my rug was a mucusy jelly like stuff on my rug when i looked closely it had little dots of red blood in in it wasent a big amount 
and with honey being due anytime i was wondering could this have been a mucus plug dont know if this happens in pregnant dogs just wanted a bit of advice if anyone knew


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It sounds like her plug!! They do loose plugs near the time with what i've read!! They can pass quite a lot of mucus when they go for a wee etc.. Has she had any other symptoms.. what day is she on??


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

this is day 59 shes just been very quiet last night she seemed too itch and bite a lot but i checked her fur and its spotless so dont know why she was so itchy im just reading up on this now and it looks like thats what it is some pages say whelping could be anything up to 3 days from mucus plug 

i just got a wee scare when i seen it but now ive read a bit about it im a bit calmer lol


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ps when i checked her vulva after i found the goo (plug) it looked very clean no goo on her but she was hiding under the sofa so could have cleaned herself


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Are her bits (i hate the V word) swollen?? Also if you squeeze her teats is there any milk?? You still have 4 days to go but it is really any day now.. just keep an eye on her.. especially at toilet times.. has she had the runs yet? They appear to clean themselves out (like we do) before they go into labour! 

I read that the plug keeps coming away for like up to a week.. rank rank.. Her waters will break before the first pup comes (how many is she having btw??) and obviously she'll start nesting.. watch her as they dont always go to their whelping box they tend to find a place so you may have to be firm and keep her in it!!

BTW im very excited for you!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

GOOD LUCK HOPE ALL GOES SMOOTHLY


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

mandy im so excited i could burst!!! fingers and everthing xxxxxxxx that all goes smoothly


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck Mandy!! I'll be thinking of you guys & anxious to hear about the process!! Hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

PUPPIES!!!!!! :3

hope she has a safe, smooth delivery that goes off without a hitch! I wonde what they will look like!! Chis are like a box chocolates!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Are her bits (i hate the V word) swollen?? Also if you squeeze her teats is there any milk?? You still have 4 days to go but it is really any day now.. just keep an eye on her.. especially at toilet times.. has she had the runs yet? They appear to clean themselves out (like we do) before they go into labour!


Eeeeek I have a lot to learn about childbirth!

Good Luck Mandy hope all goes well for you and Honey! xx


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I have no idea.

I hope Honey has a safe childbirth experience and healthy puppies.

How many babies is she having?


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

she can loose her plug upto a week before giving birth so its a wait and see with other signs. 

Good luck and hope all goes smoothly


----------

